# Looking for work in michiana area!!!!!



## BOSS V PLOW (Sep 29, 2009)

I didn't think I would have to turn to this but the landscaper have turned the market to crap...sorry for the venting..anyways just looking for either helping contractors for snow removal or getting new accounts....i eat and breathe snow....if anyone need help in southern Michigan or northern Indiana....I'm in south bend Indiana...have a 1 million dollar liability commercial policy...been snow plowing since 1988...been in business since 1991..i have trucks, loaders with box, skid steer with box..atv with plow...and Salter...contact me at [email protected] or 574-532-0180
:waving:


----------



## BOSS V PLOW (Sep 29, 2009)

ttt................................


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Try these:

http://southbend.craigslist.org/lbg/3396933670.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/lbg/3409054941.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/lbg/3437777266.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/lbg/3442761546.html


----------

